# Dog’s coat thinning out



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I have been noticing my dog’s coat is thinning out. I can’t tell if it is thinning out because it’s winter or just because he is getting older (turning 11 years old in May). Any advise on why? And any advice on a good supplement/product I could use to help grow his coat back?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you had his thyroid checked recently? I would run a full thyroid test on him. If he hadn’t had a senior exam recently, you might want to have one done, including blood work and a fecal.

If all the abov checks out, you could try this. https://www.chewy.com/farnam-super-14-skin-coat-horse/dp/139656 It was recommended by a breeder whose dogs have gorgeous coats, much of it of course genetics but nonetheless.......


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And Super 14 lasts a long time! Don't buy the biggest container unless you have a lot of dogs. It will go rancid. I have ten dogs most days, and I buy the container half that size. Not all of them are on it, spay coat + Super 14 = nightmare coat...


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

He had a full blood panel and fecal done last fall and everything came back normal. He does have an appointment for a physical exam this week.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Did the full blood panel include thyroid? Do you know what his numbers were?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

If all health issues check out clear, than I would guess it could be his age. My first golden lived to be 15 1/2 and her coat, especially her feathering, thinned a bit as she aged. I also noticed her shedding a lot more when she started on Proin around 11-12 years old, so has he started any new medications that could cause a change in coat? As far as products to use to help his coat, I recommend giving Manely-Long Hair by Trophy Line a try. They have a shampoo, conditioner and detangler. The detangler is liquid gold for getting burs and mats out of a coat. The shampoo and conditioner are good too. You can mix the conditioner with water to make what they call Hydrate 24 which is a spray that can be applied daily and brushed through the coat. Anyway, this stuff has been proven to help regrow and strengthen hair on horses, dogs, and people. I use the detangler in my own super long, very thick hair. I also have a horse who rubbed out her entire mane and I've been using Manely about a year and a half on her and her mane is about back. This product is fairly new and not readily available at stores so you'd probably need to order it on their website, just fyi.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mngoldenlove said:


> He had a full blood panel and fecal done last fall and everything came back normal. He does have an appointment for a physical exam this week.


That's been long enough he could definitely have bloodwork changes, especially thyroid. 

If he tests in the low end of normal for thyroid he should be started on medication. Goldens tend to need thyroid meds if they are in the low end of normal.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> If all health issues check out clear, than I would guess it could be his age. My first golden lived to be 15 1/2 and her coat, especially her feathering, thinned a bit as she aged. I also noticed her shedding a lot more when she started on Proin around 11-12 years old, so has he started any new medications that could cause a change in coat? As far as products to use to help his coat, I recommend giving Manely-Long Hair by Trophy Line a try. They have a shampoo, conditioner and detangler. The detangler is liquid gold for getting burs and mats out of a coat. The shampoo and conditioner are good too. You can mix the conditioner with water to make what they call Hydrate 24 which is a spray that can be applied daily and brushed through the coat. Anyway, this stuff has been proven to help regrow and strengthen hair on horses, dogs, and people. I use the detangler in my own super long, very thick hair. I also have a horse who rubbed out her entire mane and I've been using Manely about a year and a half on her and her mane is about back. This product is fairly new and not readily available at stores so you'd probably need to order it on their website, just fyi.


He is not on any medication. His diet and supplements have not changed.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

Tahnee GR said:


> Did the full blood panel include thyroid? Do you know what his numbers were?


I don't remember is they did thyroid or not. He goes in Thursday to see his doctor so I can ask her if it could be his thyroid.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

mngoldenlove said:


> I don't remember is they did thyroid or not. He goes in Thursday to see his doctor so I can ask her if it could be his thyroid.


I would definitely ask her. Thinning hair/coat is a common sign of low thyroid, especially in aging and spayed/neutered dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

how did the vet visit go?


----------

